# mathe programm

## pieter_parker

wenn ich emerge --search math mache, finde ich sehr viele mathe programme

[(2x+9x)*(-4x)-(-5y-7y)-2)]:(22x²)*5

(sternchen "*" soll mal-zeichen darstellen)

welches der programme kann mir eine solche aufgabe rechnen und auch den gesamten rechenweg anzeigen?

ich wuerde ein simples konsolen programm bevorzugen, wenns aber nur was grafisches gibt .. ist das auch oke

----------

## Hupf

Tut mir Leid, dass es nur halbe Antworten sind, aber die genau passende kenne ich nicht.

Bloßes Ausrechnen würde ich mit sys-devel/bc oder octave machen. Rechenwege werden da schon schwieriger - vielleicht in einem der -edu-Pakete (z.B. von KDE)?

----------

## Ampheus

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [(2x+9x)*(-4x)-(-5y-7y)-2)]:(22x²)*5

 

Täusche ich mich oder ist das eine meiner verhassten Polynomdivisionen?  :Smile: 

Vielleicht kann Kalgebra ja, was du suchst.

----------

## schotter

du suchst nach CAS (Computer Algebra System), davon gibt es richtig viele, für Geld  :Smile:  Opensource ist Octave, aber ich glaube dafür gibt es keine schöne Benutzeroberfläche.Maple

MuPad

Octave

Mathematica

MatLab

...mehr fallen mir jetzt auf Anhieb nicht ein.

----------

## furanku

Was soll das Programm denn da rechnen? Soll es den Ausdruck zusammenfassen?

Deine Frage ist ein wenig unpräzise, aber es klingt als suchtest Du ein Computeralgebra-System (CAS) wie Mathematica oder Maple. Ich habe hier Mathematica und das macht Dir folgendes aus Deinem Ausdruck (da stimmt übrigens bei Dir was mit den Klammern nicht)

```

In[1]:= FullSimplify[((2 x + 9 x)*(-4 x) - (-5 y - 7 y)-2) / (22 x^2)]

                  2

        -(1 + 22 x  - 6 y)

Out[1]= ------------------

                  2

              11 x

```

Und hier wie das in Maxima aussieht

```

(%i1) fullratsimp(((2*x+9*x)*(-4*x)-(-5*y-7*y)-2)/(22*x^2));

                                          2

                                6 y - 22 x  - 1

(%o1)                           ---------------

                                         2

                                     11 x

```

Ist es sowas was Du suchst?

Mathematica ist allerdings ein kommerzielles Programm (ca 150 Euro für Studenten). Es gibt aber auch freie CAS wie MuPAD, Maxima oder yacas. Maxima und yacas sind im Portage Tree. Mit TeXmacs bekommst Du eine einigermaßen komfortable grafische Oberfläche für diese Programme.

Aber ein Wort der Warnung: Diese Programme sind zwar sehr mächtig (das sind komplexe in Lisp geschreibene Systeme), erfordern aber vom Nutzer, daß er weiß was er tut. Einen "menschlichen" Rechenweg gibt kein CAS aus, diese rechnen soetwas mit "machinenkompatiblen" Methoden, so wie ein Schachprogramm auch ganz anders als ein Mensch "denkt". Computeralgebrasysteme sind also dann sinnvoll, wenn man viele "Routinerechnungen" machen muß, oder diese so kompliziert sind, daß man als Mensch einfach Flüchtigkeitsfehler macht. *Prinzipiell* sollte man aber in der Lage sein die Rechnungen auch mit Stift und Papier selber zu machen, sonst schadet ein CAS mehr als daß es nutzt --- ein großer Hammer macht Dich ja auch nicht automatisch zu Schmiedemeister, und so sind auch die CAS nur gute Werkzeuge in den Händen von jemanden der damit umgehen kann ... und z.B. das Mathematica Handbuch ist weit über 1000 Seiten dick   :Wink: 

Edit: MuPAD ist übrigens nicht mehr frei verfügbar, da man dem Professor, der die Entwicklung leitet, das Institut geschlossen hat. Vielen Dank, deutsches Forschungsministerium ...  :Sad:  Habt ihr ganz toll gemacht! Wie das in yacas aussieht kann ich Dir nicht vorführen, da das auf meinem amd64 system nicht compiliert, aber ich glaube Du hast eine Idee bekommen, wie so etwas in CAS funktioniert.Last edited by furanku on Wed Feb 20, 2008 7:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Etwas OT, aber trotzdem:

 *schotter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Octave
> 
> MatLab
> ...

 

Diese beiden sind gerade keine CAS, weil sie nicht symbolisch, sondern numerisch rechnen.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab mal grad kalgebra (aus kde4) getestet. Das kürzt nicht vollständig und verrechnet sich auch noch (um ein "-").

```
(-44*x^2-12*y-2)/(22*x^2)
```

Ist vllt einen Bugreport wert...

qalculate-kde hingegen macht alles korrekt. Letzterer ist ein ziemlich geiles Teil  :Wink:  Mit aktualisierbarem Währungsrechner  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ixo

Axiom liefert (nach Korrektur?) des Klammerfehlers in der Aufgabe oben:

```
(9) -> ((2*x+9*x)*(-4*x)-(5*y-7*y)-2) / (22*x^2) * 5

(9) -> 

                 2

        5y - 110x  - 5

   (9)  --------------

                2

             11x

                                            Type: Fraction Polynomial Integer

```

Gruss ixo

----------

## schachti

Irgendwie rechnet hier jeder was anderes, was die Ergebnisse unvergleichbar macht.

Um zu klären, was gemeint ist:

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> [(2x+9x)*(-4x)-(-5y-7y)-2)]:(22x²)*5 

 

Soll die letzte 5 als Faktor im Zähler oder Nenner auftauchen? So, wie es dort steht, steht sie im Zähler, damit wäre die Aufgabe

[(2x+9x)*(-4x)-(-5y-7y)-2)]:[(22x²)*5] = (-220*x^2 + 60*y - 10) / (22*x^2)

Soll die 5 als Faktor im Nenner stehen, so ist das ganze

{[(2x+9x)*(-4x)-(-5y-7y)-2)]:(22x²)}*5 = (-44*x^2 + 12*y - 2) / (110*x^2)

Wer hier also ein Ergebnis mitteilt sollte vielleicht dazu schreiben, was er gerechnet hat.   :Wink: 

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (9) -> ((2*x+9*x)*(-4*x)-(5*y-7*y)-2) / (22*x^2) * 5
> ```
> ...

 

Da ist ein Vorzeichen falsch, (5*y-7*y) muss (-5*y-7*y) heissen.

----------

## furanku

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Irgendwie rechnet hier jeder was anderes, was die Ergebnisse unvergleichbar macht.
> 
> 

 

Ups ... ich bin Theoretiker und als solcher setze ich globale Vorfaktoren immer gleich Eins  :Wink: 

Nein, ich habe ihn einfach vergessen, oder merke es wirklich schon nicht mehr, wenn ich Vorfaktoren unter den Tisch fallen lasse. Um mal einen meiner Professoren zu zitieren "In der Elementarteilchenphysik setzen wir c und h quer gleich eins. Manche setzen auch zwei Pi gleich Eins ... aber ich finde das geht zu weit."

Ich glaube allerdings, daß wir Pieter_Parker trotzdem genügend demonstriert haben wie ein CAS so einen Ausdruck zusammenfassen kann. Auch ist es instruktiv zu sehen, daß sich auch ein Computer bei soetwas durchaus verrechnen kann, und man nach Möglichkeit die Ergebnisse überprüfen sollte. Es gibt ja bis heute Mathematiker die sich wiegern die Gültigkeit von computergenerierten Beweisen anzuerkennen.

----------

## mrsteven

Maxima gibt's auch noch, aber die Benutzeroberfläche ist eher unkomfortabel. Schön wäre es halt, wenn wenigstens die Pfeiltasten zum Editieren funktionieren würden...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ixo

Ok,

exim liefert:

```
(5) -> ((2*x+9*x)*(-4*x)-(-5*y-7*y)-2) / (22*x^2) * 5                                            

(5) -> 

                  2

        30y - 110x  - 5

   (5)  ---------------

                 2

              11x

                                            Type: Fraction Polynomial Integer

```

und

```
(6) -> ( ((2*x+9*x)*(-4*x)-(-5*y-7*y)-2) / (22*x^2) * 5 ) - ( (30*y - 110 * x^2 - 5) / (11*x^2) )

(6) -> 

   (6)  0

                                            Type: Fraction Polynomial Integer

```

ist also zumindest konsistent. (Ich hab's nicht nachgerechnet.)

Jedenfalls hat der Fragesteller jetzt einige Rechenaufgaben zum Überprüfen   :Very Happy: 

Exim ist übrigens im Portage und scheint mir recht leistungsfähig zu sein. Ich habe da aber nur vor einiger Zeit 'mal mit herumgespielt.

Gruss ixo.

PS: Wenn man das ' * 5 ' am Schluss wegläßt, kommt übrigens dasselbe heraus wie oben bei Mathematika (sollte ja wohl auch so sein).

----------

## furanku

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Maxima gibt's auch noch, aber die Benutzeroberfläche ist eher unkomfortabel. Schön wäre es halt, wenn wenigstens die Pfeiltasten zum Editieren funktionieren würden... 

 

Die Maxima Version habe ich schon gepostet. Für die Oberfläche gibts xmaxima, den Emacs Modus und in TeXmacs sieht das ganze auch noch recht schick aus, siehe http://maxima.sourceforge.net/screenshots.shtml.

----------

## ixo

Maxima ^H^H scheint in 'Primitivmodus' die readline Bibliothek zu verwenden (wie z.B. auch die bash). Man kann also schon ein bisschen editieren.

Ich werde die anderen gelegentlich auch 'mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Tip.

Gruß ixo

 EDIT  :Exclamation:  Entschuldigung! Ich habe mit exim gerechnet, nicht mit Maxima   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## furanku

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Maxima scheint in 'Primitivmodus' die readline Bibliothek zu verwenden (wie z.B. auch die bash). Man kann also schon ein bisschen editieren.
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube, das hängt bei Maxima vom verwendeten Lisp System ab und diese sind laut ebuild gcl, clisp, cmucl und sbcl, wobei die ersten beiden die libreadline verwenden, und die letzen beiden nicht. Default ist sbcl und damit kein readline support. Aber Maxima in der Konsolen-Variante zu verwenden ist heutzutage doch eher ungewöhnlich und ich habe es nur gemacht um etwas zu haben, was ich mit copy and paste ins Forum kopieren konnte.

PS.: Ich fürchte jetzt haben wir den OP verschreckt ... zumindest meldet er sich garnicht mehr. Pieter_Parker, war das überhaupt was Du wissen wolltest?

----------

## Max Steel

hmm mir persönlich fehlt die 2te Formel ux und y herauszubekommen.

Soll heißen ich bräuchte gleich ein Gleichungssystem um zu dem Ergebnis zu kommen das ihr hier ausgebt.

Naja ich bin ja auch noch Schüler, aber auch nurnoch dieses Jahr.

Ich habe das hier per Papier und Stift heraus bekommen:

y = 99/30 * x² + 1/6

----------

## schachti

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> hmm mir persönlich fehlt die 2te Formel ux und y herauszubekommen.
> 
> Soll heißen ich bräuchte gleich ein Gleichungssystem um zu dem Ergebnis zu kommen das ihr hier ausgebt.
> 
> 

 

Es geht ja auch gar nicht um das Lösen von Gleichungssystemen, sondern um Polynomdivision.   :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

Wieso Polynomdivision? Das fällt noch unter herkömmliches Zusammenfassen und Kürzen: Die Ordnung des Polynoms im Nenner bleibt doch gleich.

Aber natürlich, Max Steel, eine Gleichung mit zwei Variablen kann man im Allgemeinen nicht lösen, so daß man für beide Variablen unabhängige Ergebnisse bekommt. Der Term des OP ist ja noch nichtmal eune Gleichung, das "=0" muß man sich ja noch dazudenken um überhaupt etwas zum Lösen zu haben.

Mathematica bekommt trotzdem etwas anderes heraus als Du, setzen wir also unsere lustige Reihe "Vergleich und Umgang mit verbreiteten CAS anhand einfacher Beispiele" fort  :Wink: 

```
In[1]:= Solve[((2 x + 9 x)*(-4 x) - (-5 y - 7 y)-2) / (22 x^2)*5 == 0, y]

                       2

               1 + 22 x

Out[1]= {{y -> ---------}}

                   6

```

22/6 sind aber nicht 99/30:

```
In[2]:= 22/6 == 99/30

Out[2]= False

```

Hier habe ich den Vorfaktor 5 mal mit genommen obwohl er hier nun wirklich egal ist.

----------

## mrsteven

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Die Maxima Version habe ich schon gepostet. Für die Oberfläche gibts xmaxima, den Emacs Modus und in TeXmacs sieht das ganze auch noch recht schick aus, siehe http://maxima.sourceforge.net/screenshots.shtml.

 

Habe mir jetzt wxmaxima installiert und damit kann man m.E. ganz ordentlich arbeiten. Danke für den Hinweis!  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Hmm... netter Thread - ein CAS braucht man sowieso mal früher oder später ...

Jetzt mal als Zusammenfassung was es da frei gibt:

maxima

yacas

axiom

giac (nicht in Portage - aber es gibt den Bug #94539)

octave (angeblich kein CAS - auch wenns bei koctave in der Beschreibung steht  :Smile: )

exim (finde ich nicht in Portage und auch nicht auf b.g.o - Typo?)

Liegen die in der Funktionalität hinter einem kommerziellen Tool? - Und welches von denen wird "empfohlen"  :Smile:  ?

/edit:

Changelog:

- giac hinzugefügt

----------

## schachti

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> octave (angeblich kein CAS - auch wenns bei koctave in der Beschreibung steht )
> 
> 

 

Ich dachte, Octave sei ein Matlab-Klon - Matlab ist definitiv kein CAS. Also kann entweder Octave mehr als Matlab (nämlich symbolisch rechnen), oder das, was dort steht, ist falsch. Ich habe Octave noch nie benutzt und weiß daher nicht, was zutrifft.

----------

## furanku

Octave ist für numerische Rechnungen gedacht, dort allerdings sehr mächtig. Insofern ist es kein CAS, auch wenn es manche Züge eines solchen trägt.

exim kenne ich auch nicht, vielleicht ist axiom gemeint.

Dann gäbe es noch giac, pari (obwohl das sehr speziell für Zahlentheorie ist) und Pakete die wiederum auf den schon genannten aufbauen, wie sage. Sicher gibt es noch ein paar mehr. Welches empfehlenswert ist, hängt sehr davon ab was man machen will und welche Erfahrungen mit CAS man schon hat. Manche sind sehr spezifisch auf ein Gebiet der Mathematik ausgerichtet, wie z.B. die Gruppentheorie. Andere sind sehr "computerlastig" und fühlen sich eher wie Programmiersprachen an, wieder andere sind da etwas intuitiver in der mathematischen Benutzung.

Vielleicht ist Maxima ein guter Einstieg, da es sehr typisch für solche Systeme in Lisp geschrieben ist und man recht schnell loslegen kann (z.B. eine Variable einfach benutzen kann, ohne sie kompliziert vorher zu vereinbaren). Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und ich kenne noch nicht mal alle Systeme.

Bekannte kommerzielle Systeme sind Mathematica und Maple, und ja, als "Allround-CAS" sind diese leider doch noch ein Stück besser als die OSS Varianten (trotzdem diese meist älter sind).

----------

## Simonheld

@schachti

 *Quote:*   

> Soll die letzte 5 als Faktor im Zähler oder Nenner auftauchen? So, wie es dort steht, steht sie im Zähler, damit wäre die Aufgabe
> 
> [(2x+9x)*(-4x)-(-5y-7y)-2)]:[(22x²)*5] = (-220*x^2 + 60*y - 10) / (22*x^2)
> 
> 

 

"Zähler" ist das was im Bruch oben steht und "Nenner" das was unten steht ... ich nehme an das weist du

----------

## schachti

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> "Zähler" ist das was im Bruch oben steht und "Nenner" das was unten steht ... ich nehme an das weist du

 

Stimmt natürlich, hab einfach die beiden Formel beim Aufschreiben vertauscht; der Satz

 *schachti wrote:*   

> So, wie es dort steht, steht sie im Zähler

 

stimmt ja auch...

----------

